# CSGO Trust Factor Issues



## GafiQ (Yesterday at 2:09 PM)

I'm considering switching to FreeBSD from Linux (Arch BTW), and I saw that you can run CSGO on FreeBSD. That's great, but I also saw somewhere in the forums that it tanks your trust factor. anyone can confirm / disprove this?


----------



## SirDice (Yesterday at 2:22 PM)

As far as I know it's Steam's anti-cheat (VAC) that doesn't work. That's probably why the trust factor is low.


----------



## jbo (Yesterday at 8:30 PM)

It's kind of ironic that society deems a player without a rootkit less trustworthy than one with


----------

